# Monster Jack rabbit.



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

[attachment=0:4u9kf2e4]IMG_0777.JPG[/attachment:4u9kf2e4]

Found this jack over the weekend.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How did you get him to lay down next to your shotgun ? Jackwhisperer. :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a well-hung hare.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> How did you get him to lay down next to your shotgun ? Jackwhisperer. :shock:


I snuck up on him lying next to that gun and took this pic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> That is a well-hung hare.


I believe that is just his tail. :mrgreen:


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it one of those white tailed jack rabbits? I killed one in howell valley a few years back. They are monsters.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe its just the picture, but he only looks like he is about an inch and a half in length..... jk

Honestly he looks like a normal sized jack to me. But pictures can be deceiving too.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Sheesh... It's gettin so a bunny can't catch a little sun nowdays. Nice job on the Jack.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to a really out of the way spot with my daughter this weekend and shot a couple jacks and shot at another that seemed to be a lot bigger than I remember jacks being. I've got pics on the point and shoot camera but forgot the card to download them today. Shot some cottons while I was out there too... have them marinating at home for the grill tonight. Yummmmm!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well i was going to go out to my honey hole and come to find out someone has gone through and cleared the whole area out for some alfalfa fields. I was really bummed as this was an area I had hunted since I could remember. Oh well guess I better find a new spot.
I've seen huge jacks before some I thought were coyotes running through the brush.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you choose your screen name after running over one of these jacks on the highway? Cuz let me tell you, I hit one of those buggers and it was solid, surprised I didn't wreck my car after that one.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Hitting one of these must be like running over a small deer. I have seen them moving almost deer like at break neck speeds.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's those pictures from Saturday.... I thought the jacks were big... maybe it was the cottontails we got that were oversized.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice job Riley! 8)


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a pretty sight.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys... it was enough fun that it almost makes me want to start going to the desert and killin lots of bunnies again. I had heard they died off or there just weren't many of em anymore but this honey hole hasn't ever failed me. Long way to go for a few bunnies but the spots I used to hit out by Stockton and Tooele just get hit too hard.


----------

